# Screenwash



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

Wanting to get some screen wash, one that is diluteable, doesn't freeze and cleans well, also I don't want it to break the bank, any suggestions?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autoglym Quick clear Screen wash is very good, 1 bottle makes up over 5 litres


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320880
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320377
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321322

:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Car Chem have two litres which you dilute 1:4 at £1.99


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sonax is awesome £6 a decent size bottle and 10ml per litre

Absolutely no smears


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Heard alot saying the vag screenwash is good no idea of price though mate


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

I've found for myself that Sonax Extreme Antifreeze screenwash is the best for the winter. I've never had any problems even in the -20 C.


----------



## johny342 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Lidl screenwash*

The Lidl Stuff when they have it is excellent 5ltrs about £5.99 smells really good too!!!


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Heard alot saying the vag screenwash is good no idea of price though mate


£3.49/ litre. Dilute 1:1 for -35°C or 1:2 for -16°C


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

johny342 said:


> The Lidl Stuff when they have it is excellent 5ltrs about £5.99 smells really good too!!!


It's in stock now, just bought some. Don't know how it works in the cold yet, but cleaned the screen well tonight on the wet journey home and yes it smells really nice. Used to have Prestone, but found it made the screen quite smeary.


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

I am using prestone at the minute and it does as said above.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Matt. said:


> Car Chem have two litres which you dilute 1:4 at £1.99


Mine arrived yesterday , about to fill washer bottle. 200 miles due today on mixed roads so will feed back later
:newbie:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i normally use holts or qx from makro, usually about £4.00 for 5 litres and occasionally BOGOF which makes it god value.

Never had any problems with it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

VAG Screenclear concentrate.


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Halfords Advance Double Concentrate was on BOGOF recently. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Danthecabbiman (Oct 31, 2013)

Iv been using comma xstream pretty cheep but does the job 
http:// http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_274583_langId_-1_categoryId_255225


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Never had any issues with this tbh;


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Rainbow said:


> I've found for myself that Sonax Extreme Antifreeze screenwash is the best for the winter. I've never had any problems even in the -20 C.


Where do you get this in the UK (as Sonax UK don't seem to import it for some reason)?

I use the summer version and I find it very good!


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

It's simple - I do not live in the United Kingdom. I didn't know that Sonax don't import there. They've some outstanding product like this screenwash, leather lotion, 100% carnauba wax an etc.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Suba said:


> Where do you get this in the UK (as Sonax UK don't seem to import it for some reason)?
> 
> I use the summer version and I find it very good!


CYC did say they were going to stock it but I've not noticed it on there shop yet.
You can get it from Amazon but it's bulk http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001050QSA/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_DOPEsb0Z1EAK5


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Ouch, that's some price!  I buy the same tube for around 17 euro.


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Natalie said:


> CYC did say they were going to stock it but I've not noticed it on there shop yet.
> You can get it from Amazon but it's bulk http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001050QSA/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_DOPEsb0Z1EAK5


Yes I gave up waiting and bought the Lidl screenwash.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Rainbow said:


> Ouch, that's some price!  I buy the same tube for around 17 euro.


It does include postage which must be quite a lot but still for some screenwash it's a _lot_ of money



Chris_911 said:


> Yes I gave up waiting and bought the Lidl screenwash.


The Lidl one is alright, I've still got some left from last year. Would've liked to try the Sonax though but can't justify spending that much


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

does anyone know where you can get this stuff from?

EINSZETT KRISTALL KLAR


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> does anyone know where you can get this stuff from?
> 
> EINSZETT KRISTALL KLAR


Try Micksgarage.com


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Try this -










Available here - http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/en/Car-Care-Oil/Vehicle-Maintenance/Glass-Cleaner/Sonax-Xtreme-Antifreeze-KlarSicht-concentrate-NanoPro-5-liters.html?listtype=search&searchparam=nano%20pro

Using at the moment. Makes 15 lts of wash that can withstand -10 degrees

Richard


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

fethead said:


> Available here - http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/en/Car-Care-Oil/Vehicle-Maintenance/Glass-Cleaner/Sonax-Xtreme-Antifreeze-KlarSicht-concentrate-NanoPro-5-liters.html?listtype=search&searchparam=nano%20pro
> 
> Using at the moment. Makes 15 lts of wash that can withstand -10 degrees
> 
> Richard


CYC supposed to be getting it in 

How much was P&P for it?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Sonax is great stuff..and do not strip wax


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

some good prices would be interested too just i dont need a bottle that big!


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Natalie said:


> CYC supposed to be getting it in
> 
> How much was P&P for it?


£8 something and delivery in 3-4 days from Germany. If you like Sonax stuff, you can save a bit.

EG Polymer net shield is £7 odd. Gloss shampoo is £4 odd and BSD 5 lts is £34 odd.
So if you order a couple of things, you save. Especially concerning that delivery in the UK is £5ish.

The only downside is the packing isn't very good, but you can ask them to pack it better or more specifically the way you want it.

Hope this helps,

Richard


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> some good prices would be interested too just i dont need a bottle that big!


It only make 15lts....thats about 7ish refills in your car. I don't personally think it will last me through the winter, but heres hoping.

Richard


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Autobrite sell screenwash concentrate 5 litres for £10-£12 and you dilute it 10:1, that will last you forever. It's not on their website though so you'll have to give them a ring.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I ended up ordering one of these http://r.ebay.com/vut0NZ the other day, it's not the Nano one  but it should do the job and I'll order some of the Nano one from CYC if it ever comes in or try the link from earlier.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I ended up ordering one of these http://r.ebay.com/vut0NZ the other day, it's not the Nano one  but it should do the job and I'll order some of the Nano one from CYC if it ever comes in or try the link from earlier.


Let me know how you get on with this. Have asked one of the German sellers how much it would be to ship some (the Xtreme Nano version) to the UK.

Was rather hoping CYC would stock it though. Can see other Sonax items have been replenished on their website so hopes were high.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Suba said:


> Let me know how you get on with this. Have asked one of the German sellers how much it would be to ship some (the Xtreme Nano version) to the UK.
> 
> Was rather hoping CYC would stock it though. Can see other Sonax items have been replenished on their website so hopes were high.


I will do, I was a bit disappointed too but can't wait any longer so thought I'd try this one.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Suba said:


> Let me know how you get on with this. Have asked one of the German sellers how much it would be to ship some (the Xtreme Nano version) to the UK.
> 
> Was rather hoping CYC would stock it though. Can see other Sonax items have been replenished on their website so hopes were high.


£8.11 from Germany using DHL 3-4 days delivery from FK automotive.

Richard

SEE POST 26, A LINK IS PROVIDED


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

People could try these as well -

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_999330_langId_-1_categoryId_255225

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_999340_langId_-1_categoryId_255225

Richard


----------

